# Worst Music Ever



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

This isn't a competition or anything to find the worst music ever...because i'm almost 100% positive I have already found it. Okay. Keep sharp objects away from your wrists and don't listen to it while making toast in the bath. I guess its analogous to ummmm.... the movie Manos:Hands of Fate (so bad its good)...you be the judge.


























http://www.richeyrocks.com/images/Prince_of_Heartz_-_My_TRL_Girl.mp3


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

This

+

 This










=the worst music ever


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

This

+

This










Equals


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

take that scooter and "GET OUT! RIGHT NOW!" :x

ive always wanted a topic where we can b!tch about overrated popstars.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Busted - massivly overratted pop band who recently won record of the year in england , also trying to make it big in the usa at the moment I think they have a programme on mtv, don't watch it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

< KILL THIS DOGKNOT :x








< THIS ONE TOO

and dont forget his post operative tranny ex.










mind you i havent heard her album.. but ill just make the assumtion that it most likely sucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

=










&










=


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

I doubt any of you clicked that link...but i'm happy to know that we all hate bands that truly deserve to be hated...haven't heard that brit-pop shite yet though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

+










=


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

They are trully a terrible band, basically a really poor poppy version of a a band like blink 182 but loads of people think there geniuses cos they supposadly write good pop songs, but to me a good pop song is something by kylie or queen or artists like that, not some teen pop punk wannabes. Evidence of there shitness is the fact they did the song for the new thunderbirds film which looks to me (though i haven't seen the film ) to be a travesty compared to the classic orginal , heres a line from their song thundrbirds

Don't be mad please, stop the hating
Just be glad that they'll be waiting 
Friends we have are ever changing
No not no little battle no when the thunderbirds are go.

Thunderbirds are go,


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Check out the music sung by Finnish pop idol Antti Tuisku, the sweetbabe for all pre-teen and teenage girls. If you're a heterosexual woman, a homosexual man or a bisexual whatever and enjoy good looks, you'd better check out his picture too. I'm sure there must be lots of his songs for piracy online and surely you'll find his photos too. Yes he is a beautiful boy, but his music...aaaarrgh I can't stand it! :roll:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I second Hilary Duff and Good Charlotte... I can't think of any at the moment, but I'm sure I will.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love hating things. I will show you the worst rock 'n roll artist ever to actually receive such high critical acclaim.










Now let me post some great lyrics.

I wish that I could fly
Into the sky
So very high
Just like a dragonfly

I'd fly above the trees
Over the seas in all degrees
To anywhere I please

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Let's go and see the stars
The milky way or even Mars
Where it could just be ours

Let's fade into the sun
Let your spirit fly
Where we are one
Just for a little fun
Oh oh oh yeah !

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I got to get away
Feel I got to get away
Oh oh oh yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
Oh Yeah !

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
I got to get away

I want to get away X4
Yeah
I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
I got to get away

I want to get away X4
Yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

...and his latest gem:

I'm crazy for this little lady
I'm freaking for my little baby
'Cause she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Don't need all my other ladies
I'm beggin' for this little lady
'Cause I tell you she's cool
She's divine

I know she's a super lady
I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Never knew there was such a lady
That would make me want to straighten
Out my life at this time but I find
I'm thinkin' 'bout this pretty lady
I would love for her to have my baby
'Cause you know she's no fool
She's refined

I know she's a super lady
I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Yeah
Don't you know she blows my mind
All the time
'Cause she makes me feel good
Like a real woman should
Yeah
She's so mine
Yeah

I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
And she makes me feel good
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Yeah
Don't you know she blows my mind
All the time
And she makes me feel good
Like a real woman should
Yeah
All the time
Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think a Laotian immigrant wrote those lyrics.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

no doubt about that. the man has style and rockstar pazzazz, but his writing skills blow.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i used to like her before she went from j lo to j ho. but her singing has always hurt my ears. kindly stick to movies j blow. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

There is a rainbow coming out of her head...nice.

Lenny Kravitz..excellent choice. He is often forgotten due to his extreme mediocrity....but yes, he truly sucks.

These guys make me want to kill myself, and cease to exist -


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I will join you my brothers and sisters in your dislike for Lenny Kravitz. His newest music video has him waking up in some nice apartment with two chicks on his bed. Arrogant jerk? I think so.

~Jason


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

wendy, mariah has said that she suffers from serious depression. the whole ho bag diva thing is just a cover and that is obvious. youre right it really is sad. i dont care for her singing even though shes good it just hurts my ears, nor do i care for her taste in music, however.. with that bod, i dunno if i would even bother wearing clothes. would you?










maybe if she just toned down the makeup and had versace do her wardrobe rather than lil kim, she may become more than just a shadow her former self, the cute little banshee that everyone fell in love with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

[--


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Mariah's music may be bad, but she looks good in that picture


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is the greatest songwriter of our generation:










WRITE YOUR OWN SONGS, SH*TFACE!!! JUST ONCE!

man, he pisses me off


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

let me add my choices for worst musical artists




































R Kelly










theres more but those are some of the ones that i hold the most hatred for lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*EUROVISION 2003- JEMINI CRY BABY - NIL POIT








* :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

your rudeness never ceases to amaze me sb. everyone knows lil john is retarded. its not polite to make fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he came out with an album a long time ago. I've never heard it, but i'm sure it sucked.

I just really needed to express my distaste for this man somewhere. I'm convinced hes a scientologist, fat-headed demon from the pits of hell.


----------

